# Screaming shower line



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

After about 4 minutes running warm water, my shower starts making a high pitched squealing noise that lasts until I'm done showering. It's not actually a problem but it pisses me off that I can't diagnose it. I don't consider myself a plumber but I can sweat copper and do the basic stuff. I imagine when the shower line heats up and expands it constricts some part of the shower head or vibrates against another pipe or framing member. Any ideas?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the same thing, except it goes away after a minute. Not sure why it does it.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Check for a worn or torn washer inside the hot water stem.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

My plumber calls that " the kohler scream"

For some reason he finds that in many kohler fixtures, the washer is loose /torn on the stem


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Shower or Tub/Shower?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Single handle faucet tub/shower with diverter switch on the tub spout.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

It's probably the spout.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Scream back at it, maybe you will scare it off.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't that what they make ear plugs for?... :whistling


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Many times it is also the pressure balancing valve which spins in the faucet. (Moen is when I have had this.) They can be replaced fairly easily.


----------

